# BMW On Demand at The Welt



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Is BMW on demand best deal for rental BMW or is Hertz at the airport better?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> Is BMW on demand best deal for rental BMW or is Hertz at the airport better?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


It depends on your needs
Hertz (or Sixt) from the airport allows you to jump in a car right at the airport
and drop it off somewhere in the city (Sixt has actually a drop off just 5 minutes from the Welt
at the BMW Mini dealership) .
Depending on your corporate rate a rental car might be cheaper than BMW on Demand (for example
my rate is 25 Euro a day for a mid-size car)
With BMW on Demand you can rent a fun car or something you can't get in the US (M135/M550d etc)
and rates can be reasonable (M135 35 Euro / hour or ~200 Euro for day/night) 
However if you do BMW on Demand you have to get to the Welt from the airport which can
be expensive (taxi will be >90 Euro easily) or take a while via public transport


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

@jmh when are you leaving? I'm leaving Weds night.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

@stealth.pilot I am flying out Tuesday for meetings in London and Helsinki and continuing to Munich .
Pickuo on Thursday. No firm plan yet but likely heading towards Swiss alps
Drop off on Monday 10/14 (and flying back the same day)


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

jmh said:


> @stealth.pilot I am flying out Tuesday for meetings in London and Helsinki and continuing to Munich .
> Pickuo on Thursday. No firm plan yet but likely heading towards Swiss alps
> Drop off on Monday 10/14 (and flying back the same day)


What a coincidence. I did a London and Helsinki trip only 3 weeks ago! Helsinki was surprisingly 23 degrees celsius when I was there. It seems to be a long summer.

I'm flying out Wednesday from Miami, arriving Munich at 1145am on Thursday. Was planning to rent a car till Saturday am (drop-off at Hertz near Welt at 8am, and then go for my 920am pickup). I was thinking of doing Stelvio in the rental Friday morning and then driving back to Munich.

Do you know if my pickup can be moved forward from Saturday to Thursday, or is it pretty much locked down based on insurance dates?


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Sometimes you're able to move the time/date up if the car is ready and they have an opening. Usually the best is to either stop by when you arrive or call them
I moved my delivery from 5pm to 10am with no problem
Also the weather seems to have changed from all sun to rain and snow so Stelvio (and many of the other passes) may not be great options . 
Probably worth checking as you arrive


----------



## ktong (Jun 22, 2017)

*Renting an M4 for the day*

I'm considering to rent a BMW M4 for a day in Munich. It seems like the Welt is offering very good options. However, it seems like they have a GPS speed limiter of 240km/h, which is a sticking point for me. 240km/h is the fastest I've gone. Did anybody else experienced the same issues?


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Sounds like the standard speed limiter. You would experience the same thing on a rental from Sixt. I did.

You could always recode the ECU and remove the limit.


----------



## gooselee (Aug 25, 2018)

Reviving this thread as I just discovered the on demand program.

Business trip coming up in Austria but I'm flying in/out of Munich and will have a free Saturday before my early Sunday flight home. 

Anyone have more recent experiences or any changes? It's almost too good to be true - just book an M5 online and pick it up at the Welt for the day? Ideally I could get there early, spend some time touring the Welt/museum, and then get the car and go for a drive (or vice versa). 

Would have loved to do something at the Driving Academy or a track but doesn't seem to be many programs on the day I'll be there.


----------

